# the first mistake



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

the first mistake


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Someone pass him the tin hat :roll: 

John


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

There has only ever been one mistake


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

my husband says hes paying for another mans mistake!!ME cheek :lol:


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

1943 said:


> the first mistake


 :lol: :lol: :lol: i shouldnt be laughing at this really though..


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

You should always laugh when you find something funny Masie.

John


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The first day 

when man learnt that a superior intelligence existed :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

So he put a collar on it, called it Rover and said, "Now you go teach the wife to sit"

John


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Because He just wasn't up to it    

Aldra


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

No, he'd learned delegation, the dog had learned to talk, but the wife was having trouble taking orders  

John


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wonder why :wink: :wink:

Aldra


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Jiggles said:


> You should always laugh when you find something funny Masie.
> 
> John


not really i feel as though im letting the female species down..  is funny though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

